#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Brainstorm @ Lommel BE

## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Met dank aan KoenB,

*De opbouw zaterdag ochtend 03:00 uur*




*Het Evenement Zondag Ochtend 03:00 - 05:30 uur*












*Het geluid*



*Showtechniek*

----------


## DJ Pim

mooi, maar tijdens het opbouwen begon dus het feest?

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Mijn strobe is mijn nachtlamje :-)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ziet er erg okee uit! Heb je misschien wat specs; hoeveel mensen wat er zoal hing / stond en waar ik foto's van de voorkant van die DJ kan vinden <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## DJ.T

Ziet er echt superstrak uit.
Hebben jullie nou in 1 dag opgezet?
Of in meerdere dagen?
Zo veel opgezet voor een feest dat maar 2,5 uur duurde?
Volgens mij klopt dat niet helemaal.
Laat nog even weten hoe het precies zit?


DJ.T Was Here

----------


## Juce

Een tijdje geleden was er eens een topic over dimmers, daar werd toen door RV gepost dat zij gebruik maken van een Lichtec dimmer.  Niemand kende dat toen of had het ooit op een iets wat grote opstelling gezien.
Wel, op de laatste foto van de versterkers komt er eentje piepen.

Dit gewoon ter zijde.

Knappe opstelling trouwens, en daar is het toch om te doen.
Hoeveel volk heeft het eigelijk getrokken?

Juce

----------


## Sjuul

Ziet er echt supervet uit.....!

Greetzz

----------


## Rv

> citaat: Een tijdje geleden was er eens een topic over dimmers, daar werd toen door RV gepost dat zij gebruik maken van een Lichtec dimmer. Niemand kende dat toen of had het ooit op een iets wat grote opstelling gezien



yep, ik was dat ook aan het denken toen ik die foto zag ... niemand hier kende dat merk, maar ik zie wel overal (hier in België toch) die dimmers opduiken ...

Achja, zo stijgt zijn waarde misschien!
 :Wink: 

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Dave

Netjes hoor. <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>Flink veel volk over de vloer.
Ter gelegenheid van wat was dit georganiseerd?

There's no buisness like showbuisness

----------


## Dj Shake

_ongelooflijk_
<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Alles bol? lekker bezig ouwe! (en dat is nou hockeypubliek)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## KoenB

Ik kan zelf niet volledig zijn maar hier een kleine indruk van wat er stond/hing :
60kW EV geluid zaal
10kW EV monitor DJ (Ken Ishi)
23 VL5 (met spares :-))
11 VL6 (met spares :-))
12 Atomics (oorspronkelijk 20)
8 Geni FL3000
3 F100
1 ZR 33
3 VL dimmers
1 Lichtec dimmer
8 Molefays
8 Sets ACL
8 Sets Lightbattens
X (denk 5 of toch zo opgesplitst) Lasers
5 Videoprojecties
16 Fourbar (toog etc..)
Hele nest Movitec
Door omstandigheden werkte niet alles... Spijtig genoeg...Dit is ook niet mijn fout geweest (was er oorspronkelijk enkel als operator maar heb meer gedaan dan ik eigenlijk moest. Hier ook mijn dank aan Tom en aan Schowtechniek en Ralph en Tiemen om te komen opdagen)


Life is a freakshow, I just do the lighting

----------


## djdarno

Mooi kan er niks anders van maken.

Wat voor een laser werd er eigenlijk gebruikt???

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Mooi kan er niks anders van maken.
> 
> Wat voor een laser werd er eigenlijk gebruikt???



Ik denk een argonbuisje (aan kleur te zien). Was niet mis, alhoewel er tegenwoordig al veel meer kan met lasers...

T

----------


## LJ Nico

Commentaar van 4Ucrew  (organisator van brainstorm)

Maandag 14 April 2003 - 01:35 

First of all: allemaal bedankt om te kome feeste op de eerste Brainstorm ... 't was weer vet! Bij deze zouden wij ons eigenlijk graag willen excuseren voor het slecht geluid en de halfwerkende lichtshow ... de oorzaak ligt niet bij 4U maar bij de leverancier van die licht- en geluidsshow: TheArtofNoise group. Het had allemaal 10 keer zo vet moeten zijn, maar door de onproffesionele aanpak van TAoN is alles in het water gevallen. Nogmaals sorry ... we zullen het goedmaken in September! The 4Ucrew

----------


## Tiemen

...
qoute :
_
Dat er wat misgelopen is met het licht is idd waar. 
Maar zouden jullie dan wel rekening willen houden met de echte reden hierachter??? 

Namelijk dat de vloer nog niet toegangelijk was op het afgesproken uur. Hierdoor is er 2,5 uur vertraging geweest voordat met de opbouw kon begonnen worden. 
Dit had idd zijn uitwerking op het totaal spektakel. Misschien moest er meer tijd worden voorzien voor de opbouw van deze productie, maar 2,5u vertraging haal je niet makkelijk in! Ook niet met meer crew, omdat de taken duidelijk omschreven zijn!!! 

Er werkte idd een gedeelte niet van het licht tijdens de eerste uren van de show, maar dat is voor een groot gedeelte opgelost tegen 22u00. 

So... 

Misschien ook niet altijd schieten op de mensen van het licht en geluid... Er moesten duidelijkere afspraken gemaakt geweest zijn, waardoor er heel wat misverstanden en problemen in de timing konden vermeden worden ( Dit geldt voor zowel Art-of-Noise &lt;-&gt; organisatie &lt;-&gt; souverein) 

Groetjes van iemand die het kan weten!_

----------


## LJ Nico

wat ging er dan juist allemaal fout
Had je Dmx problemen of dergelijke?

----------


## DJ.T

Lekker is dat, heb je je best gedaan voor een show en gaat de organisatie je een beetje lopen afzeiken.
Zoek maar een andere de volgende keer zou ik zeggen.
Ik denk trouwens dat als een organisatie niks zegt over de lichtshow, dat het publiek het dan sowieso niet opmerkt, het geluid zouden ze wel over kunnen oordelen, maar vaak is de kwaliteit al zo veel beter dan dat ze gewend zijn, dat ze allang blij zijn.
Kortom als niemand wat zegt is iedereen tevreden.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## beyma

Zooo, dat is raar LJ nico ! eerst kraak je een firma af en vervolgens ga je pas vragen wat er loos was eigenlijk, over professioneel gesproken zeg!!! stel dat een klant dit leest en daarom kiest voor een ander terwijl het weer gewoon een blunder van de productie ofzo was!!! 

Martijn

----------


## DJ.T

Nico zegt dit namens de 4UCrew, of is hij daar zelf lid van?
Dan heb ik niks gezegd en vind ik het ook een beetje vreemd.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## LJ Nico

ik zelf kraak jullie firma niet
Ik heb dit gelezen op een andere site(www.bruudruuster.com) 
waar ze ook een volledig foto verslag maakten van de fuif
En er daar stonden ook enkele reacties op, onder andere van de organisatie.
Ik wilde graag eens weten wat er echt fout liep.
Of mag da ook al nie meer

----------


## Rob

maare in dat lijstje staat 10 kw aan monitoren voor de dj. Is dit niet een beetje overdreven of was dat een typefout.

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team
" Heb je een job....huur dan Rob de lichtbob "

----------


## KoenB

Rob die 10kW is geen typfout dit was de rider van Ken Ishi

Life is a freakshow, I just do the lighting

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Op PP dit jaar werden er voor Ken Ishii aardig wat HDA en HDP'tjes aangebracht, inderdaad.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

En waarschijnlijk wordt t volgend jaar een slordige 20Kw's omdat ie het anders niet meer kan horen  :Smile: . Nog even en die drol moet recht voor de PA gaan staan om z'n platjes te draaien, ik zeg maar; dom bezig... <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## PowerSound

Ik zou toch maar niet rustig zijn om mijn draaitafels zijn hoor, met 5 à 6 Kw Baskasten die ernaast staan te blazen op minder dan 2 meter.....

Olé olé, kheb nu een punt bé éh!

----------


## beyma

Beste LJ Nico, zet er voortaan even bij dat je dit hebt geciteerd ,dat scheeld een hoop misverstanden.... 

Groetjes en "no hard feelings"

Martijn

----------


## luc2366

raar dat t geluid slecht was. ken aon en ken hun ev-sets.
wat betreft niet tijdig klaar: hoorde de week vooraf al dat een dag minder kon opgebouwd worden wegens een misverstand tussen zaal en organisatie!
dwr/nico: concurrentie tot daar aan toe maar als je aast op een job doe dit dan niet door n ander af te breken als je er zelf niet bij was! (kan me vergissen maar t lijkt alvast zo).

----------


## jo vaes

Ik denk niet dat Nico de bedoeling had om iemand af te breken. Maar hij (en ik ook wel een beetje) vroeg zich gewoon af wat het probleem was met het licht. Uit fouten leert men en daar dient dit forum volgens mij voor, om kennis en 'al dan niet slechte' ervaringen uit te wisselen. Iedereen maakt fouten of heeft af en toe eens tegenslag.

Met vriendelijke groeten

DWR

----------


## freelancer

Hierbij toch even een reactie van een freelancer die de opbouw daar mee gedaan heeft voor art of noise group.
Er zijn daar idd een aantal problemen geweest bij de opbouw maar deze problemen zijn wel niet de fout van AON group.
Tijdens de op- en afbouw moest er door de organisatie (contractueel) 8 helpers voorzien worden zodat AON enkel techniekers moest voorzien voor aansluiten en testen van alle toestellen (kwestie van het financiële plaatje). De opbouw moest ook kunnen beginnen om 16h30 met aanduiden van rigging points.
Dan bleek er ter plaatse wel dat we pas om 19h30 konden beginnen (zodat de eerste motor pas om 22h30 omhoog kon) aangezien de organisatie pas om 19h00 is begonnen met het afdekken van de vloer en dat de helpers om 2h plots verdwenen waren (dus reeds na 7h). Toen kon pas juist de hoofdgrid omhoog door de achterstand opgelopen in de rigging. Dan hebben alle techniekers zich hoofdzakelijk bezig moeten houden met monteren etc (dus de jobs voorzien voor de helpers). Dan moet men achteraf ook niet liggen ******en dat een aantal toestellen niet volledig gingen als men het zelf niet nodig vind om zich aan enige time-schedules te houden en als men zijn helpers niet volgens afspraak kan leveren. 
ik denk dan ook dat wij hier nog een meer dan behoorlijke show hebben afgeleverd gezien de gegeven omstandigheden.... (niet vergeten dat wij zowel licht, geluid, laser, podium als videoprojectie hebben aangeleverd).
Uiteindelijk waren alle bezoekers meer dan tevreden (kan ik toch opmaken uit alle reacties op de andere forums) maar vinden een aantal personen het dan toch nodig om te lopen ******en op diegene die er uiteindelijk nog het beste hebben van proberen te maken en 48 h door hebben gewerkt doordat de organisatie het blijkbaar niet nodig vond om zich aan gemaakte contracten te houden.
Ik hoop hierbij dan een iets duidelijker en waarheidsgetrouw beeld geschets te hebben van wat er werkelijk is misgelopen.

Greetz

edit door MOD: reclame verwijderd, doe je maar op eigen website  :Smile:

----------


## Tiemen

Toch bizar dat ik van allerlei mensen die er eigenlijk niets mee te maken hebben (technieker hier, of "staan-kijker" daar) veel cowboy verhalen hoor, en niet van mensen van AON of 4U zelf. Moet het nu toevallig gebeuren dat ik wel informatie heb van 4U zelf. Van de bron, inderdaad. En ik ben nogal een sceptisch type, en dan ook geneigd om eerder die persoon die ik aan de lijn gehad heb van 4u-events te geloven, en niet alle "ik verwijt jou dat"-verhalen die hier en op de site van bruudruuster verschijnen.

...

Meneer "freelancer", ik ga 1 simpele vraag stellen : wie was productie-manager?

T

PS over dat "waarheisgetrouw beeld"...Ik zou daar eerst een paar korrels zout aan toevoegen

----------


## jo vaes

Welke lichttafel hebben jullie eigenlijk gebruikt? Want op de verhuurlijst van licht van AON staan geen 'grote' tafels. 


Alvast bedankt

DWR

----------


## FiëstaLj

Een Grand Ma

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## moderator

De discusie zou hier niet verwijtend moeten zijn.
Daar heeft niemand immers iets aan!
Hier kan je als collegae onder mekaar best wat kritiek uiten, mar zorg dan dat je de juiste info hebt of vraag ernaar!

Reageren enkel naar aanleiding van reacties die je leest op forums of van horen zeggen hebben een nogal hoog "gelul van een dronken aardbei" gehalte.

Laat dus aub die onzin achterwege!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## kevin DM

Beste Tiemen,


Ik was daar dus production manager, alsook zaakvoerder van Art of noise group.
Ik kan bij deze dan ook het verhaal van één van onze freelancers bevestigen. De reden dat wij hiervoor nog niet gereageerd hebben is gewoon dat wij dit professioneel wensen op te lossen ism de organisatie van het evenement ipv hier een beetje met modder naar verschillende mensen te gaan gooien zonder het ware verhaal te kennen...
De lichtshow is dan ook met een grandMA gestuurd, indien deze nog niet in uw verhuurlijst staat wil dit dan ook alleen zeggen dat je een vrij oude lijst bezit. De laatste lijst komt trouwens binnen enkele weken online.
Verder ga ik hierover niet beginnen roepen naar andere personen maar dit gewoon uitklaren op een professionele manier met de organisatie, maar ik kan al wel zeker verklaren dat dit niet wil zeggen dat dit door amateurisme of een gebrek aan ervaring is (dit is wel absoluut niet onze eerste grote job (kozzmozz, house torhout, city parade etc)).
Langs deze weg wil ik dan nog wel alle techniekers bedanken die er toch nog een schitterend feestje van gemaakt hebben en dat de zeurders maar bewijzen dat ze beter kunnen (gezien de gegeven omstandigheden) !

----------


## 4Ucrew

Beste mensen,

we wilden eigenlijk liever niet reageren op dit forum, maar nu worden er leugens over ons verteld en dat kunnen we toch niet zomaar laten.
Kevin DM bevestigd hier het verhaal van één van zijn freelancers.

Die freelancer beweert dus dat er een achterstand van een paar uur is opgelopen door ons en dat we niet zouden geholpen hebben bij de opbouw.

De vertraging heeft anders een hele andere oorzaak. 

Eerst en vooral: Twee weken voor datum zijn de uiteindelijke contracten getekend en daarin staat duidelijk vermeld dat de opbouw van start gaat op vrijdag 11 april om 23u (!) (en dat was in werkelijkheid zelfs 2uur vroeger, om 21u!). Nu is het niet aan ons om te oordelen of dit haalbaar was voor AoN. 

Bij die ondertekening hebben WIJ voorgesteld om op ONZE kosten een hoogtewerker te voorzien voor de rigging, maar dat was volgens Kevin DM niet nodig, hun riggers gingen dat klusje wel zonder hoogtewerker klaren. Zaterdagmorgen bleek dan toch dat die hoogtewerker wenselijk was, en dan hebben WIJ die geregeld en betaalt.

Dus hadden ze die hoogtewerker vanaf vrijdagavond gehad, dan was er GEEN achterstand geweest, dus vinden we dit zeer onproffesioneel om hier en op andere forums te komen verklaren dat de organisatie verantwoordelijk is voor opgelopen achterstand.

qua helpers ... vanaf 19u tot 3u 's nachts (vrijdag) zijn we constant met 15man (en op sommige momenten zelfs meer) bezig geweest met de constructie en dit terwijl de mensen van AON daar maar wat rondlummelden, we moesten zelfs constant zelf achter uitleg vragen!
Toen we 's nachts om 3u vertrokken zijn; stonden alle kaders in elkaar en hingen de doeken er tussen, zij moesten dus enkel de lampen monteren en uittesten. Voor de T-stukken in de hoeken hebben WIJ zelfs alles gedaan, tot het takelen toe!

In de overkomsten wordt er gepraat over light-engineers, riggers, sound-engineers, ... maar niet over snotneuzen van 16j die tegen hun goesting bezig zijn! (zal dan wel stage-hand noemen zeker)

Oké, wij zijn een jonge organisatie en we maken nog fouten, maar de fouten die op Brainstorm gemaakt zijn kunnen niet in onze schoenen geschoven worden, dat is de volledige verantwoordelijkheid van AoN.

Met vriendelijke groeten
Wilfried Custers
4Uevents - creative party organiser

----------


## dome

Het lijkt mij het beste dat deze partijen eens rond de tafel gaan zitten en het hele gebeuren ophelderen of uitspreken.
In plaats van hier onder het mom van niet met modder gooien elkaar te lijf gaan.
Ik zelf wordt er niet echt wijzer van door de vele verschillende verhalen.
En vind het ook niet relavant voor dit topic, die op basis van opbouw en sfeer foto's gestart was.
Bovenal komt dit voor alle partijen onproffesioneel over.

Gegroet,


Ps. beetje actie is leuk maar dit draaft wel erg door.

Mooie foto's in ieder geval ziet er goed uit. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Er was een heel mooi concept dat door omstandigheden helaas niet geheel uit de verf gekomen is. En dat is heel erg jammer. 

Die omstandigheden lijken mij in dit geval gebrek aan communicatie en coördinatie (=afstemming van verschillende handelingen/onderdelen in productie). Hier hebben beide partijen hun verantwoordelijkheid in ... dus zoals zo vaak ligt de waarheid in het midden. "Waar twee kijven ... hebben twee schuld"

Groeten,
Michel

--- check profiel voor de sites ---

----------


## maartenBTV

ik heb ook ff op een andere site gekeken waar meer foto's staan van dit evenement en ik moet zeggen dat het er allemaal errug goed uitzag ik weet voor derest niet wat er fout is gegaan maar ik weet wel dat de organisatie het bedrijf wat het licht en geluid deed errug ONPROFESSIONEEL zijn want om je OPELIJK je gaan afreageren vind ik de grootste negatieve reclame die je maar voor je bedrijf kan hebben plus voor je personeel want die krijgen het allemaal op hun dak ik sta er gewoon erg van te kijken dat het zo gebeurt errug jammerrrrrr gr ik


Doe mij nog maar een subje van 1000 w voor in me auto 2 is toch niet veel!!!

----------


## Amati

Het is leuk om is een keer mee te mogen lezen in het boek "Moddergooien voor beginners" maar het spreekt niet in het voordeel van de belanghebbende partijen. Wat is in ***esnaam je motivatie om dit via een forum uit te vechten?! En er is voor een evenement van dit formaat toch hopelijk wel een nabespreking?! Dan kunnen jullie met elkaar uitpraten wat de volgende keer beter moet en dán is het natuurlijk leuk om op het forum te melden: "Dit ging er mis, zo hebben wij het opgelost" want nu schiet niemand er wat mee op.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Het lijkt mij het beste dat deze partijen eens rond de tafel gaan zitten en het hele gebeuren ophelderen of uitspreken.



Staat die tafel nu wel op de verhuurlijst dan? <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ja sorry hoor maar mensen die op deze manier tegen elkaar gaan zitten zeuren en verwijten maken neem ik niet serieus. Geschillen tussen organisatie / verhuurbedrijven komen af en toe wel eens voor, maar die regel je op een fatsoenlijke manier tussen de 2 partijen. En niet door te gaan zitten blaffen op een internetforum.
Dus als we elkaar nu gewoon weer lekker met rust laten kunnen de verantwoordelijken van de 2 partijen het fijn met elkaar oplossen. Ik heb namelijk sterk de indruk dat de mensen die hier lopen te schelden naar elkaar eerder hulpjes zijn dan echt organisatie. En anders mag je jezelf als organisatie vanaf vandaag niet meer serieus nemen!

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## 4Ucrew

Brainstorm2004



... een succes!

The 4Ucrew

more pics&movies @ www.4U-events.be

----------

